# Nexus 7 problems & issues



## mobitote (Jul 13, 2011)

Just curious.... What issues & problems that people are experiencing?

Also, what solutions have you found that solved your issues?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Screen lift tighten screws. Easy fix some have had 100% success mine popped back up a little but isn't eniugh to warrant a replacement yet. Other than that screen washing, ghosting are not getting fixed without replacement. Asus is looking into why this all is happening. Also dead pixels can be fixed with apps that keep the screen on for hours and solve the issues.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## anoninja118 (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm lucky to have not had any physical screen problems except for minor lifting on the left side which I plan to open up and fix soon

sent via Rootz app using my Nexus Prime


----------



## Kimboinatl (Jul 5, 2012)

Not sure if you're looking for hardware or software issues (or both), but I ran into this the other day:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28544-guide-nexus-7-bootloadersrecoveriesrootback-to-stock-wip/page__st__60#entry833473


----------



## thefoolishness (Oct 11, 2011)

No screen lifting or anything like that for me. The brightness auto adjust seems a bit over sensitive though. Like it is kind of jerky. Adjusting down quickly and then up slightly to where I can notice it happening, rather than if were to just decrease at a slower rate and be a smooth transition.

This is such a minor thing for me though and I'm not sure if it can actually be considered an issue.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------

